# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] FT-897

## ΖΑΧΟΣ

FT-897.jpg  Αριστη κατάσταση εχει δουλέψει λίγο στά VHF(λόγω αδυναμίας τοποθέτησης κεραιών)
μαζί μέ τό τροφοδοτικό 50Α τιμή 350ευρώ. Δοκιμή για οποιον θελει μέ τεχνητό φορτίο

επικοινωνία   zaxosanap@windowslive.com   ή προσωπικό μήνυμα

----------

